# Do spare ribs stall?



## Smkryng (Jul 4, 2018)

I’m doing my first ever 2 racks of spare ribs trimmed St. Louis style. They seemed to be going really quickly at first. Hour and a half in I was at 171, now at the 2 hour mark I’m at 165. Is this normal or do I have a problem?


----------



## joedube70 (Jul 4, 2018)

You really can't get an accurate temp on ribs.  The bones are to close together.  I know this will not be a popular statement here...but it is true.
Yes it is possible for the temp to change.  All meat sweats..hence the stall.
Anyway go for looks and feels with your ribs.  Get a nice color on the outside and then check for flexibility.


----------



## uncle eddie (Jul 4, 2018)

Mine are in the stall right now...depends on a few things, but the stall can last an 60-90 minutes or so - but I smoke mine unwrapped all the way through.  Some will wrap their ribs in foil when in the stall to speed things up.


----------



## briggy (Jul 4, 2018)

They can stall, not abnormal.  Not sure if you are wrapping on this one or not.  I tend not to cook ribs to temp, just look for pull back and do a bend test.


----------



## Smkryng (Jul 4, 2018)

joedube70 said:


> You really can't get an accurate temp on ribs.  The bones are to close together.  I know this will not be a popular statement here...but it is true.
> Yes it is possible for the temp to change.  All meat sweats..hence the stall.
> Anyway go for looks and feels with your ribs.  Get a nice color on the outside and then check for flexibility.





uncle eddie said:


> Mine are in the stall right now...depends on a few things, but the stall can last an 60-90 minutes or so - but I smoke mine unwrapped all the way through.  Some will wrap their ribs in foil when in the stall to speed things up.


Thanks for the quick reply! I wasn’t sure if I needed to panic or not lol. Definitely feeling confident about it now.


----------



## Smkryng (Jul 4, 2018)

briggy said:


> They can stall, not abnormal.  Not sure if you are wrapping on this one or not.  I tend not to cook ribs to temp, just look for pull back and do a bend test.


I wasn’t planning on wrapping them as time isn’t really an issue for me today. Besides I find I usually have better luck when I just leave stuff alone.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 5, 2018)

So how did the ribs turn out?
Al


----------



## Smkryng (Jul 5, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> So how did the ribs turn out?
> Al


Al,  they were a hit. I made a post in pork about them but here’s a pic. Cooked to 190 IT and they were pretty much perfect. I think cooking  ribs to temp is the way to go. You’re definitely onto something there.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 6, 2018)

Smkryng said:


> View attachment 369580
> 
> 
> Al,  they were a hit. I made a post in pork about them but here’s a pic. Cooked to 190 IT and they were pretty much perfect. I think cooking  ribs to temp is the way to go. You’re definitely onto something there.



Glad to hear they turned out good for you!
They sure look good!!
Al


----------

